# Dunhams is having a "Tool" sale



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Weekly Circular - Dunham's Sports

I don't know what I want, I've been there 4X the last 2 days.

The short list is the XCal Axiom, then the CCI Blazers, probably a target and some more bolts. If all else fails I can default to the UMC 9's

Then there is the 30% off coupons

http://sc1.vertismail.com/dunhams/Coupon_05648.jpg

This can be used on the sale price if the 30% gives you more $$$ off, like on the Axiom($385) and Wildcat $255)

Of course if you don't have a Dunhams nearby, you can't enjoy these savings


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Saw this ad as well (subscribed through email), and looked at their guns, but I haven't on their gear as of yet. I'm at a toss right now on "which gun" I should get next! Read the fine print on their coupon b/c sometimes ours state "not on ammo", "not on guns". I think a few years back I saw a dunhams coupon that said something along the lines of 20% off excluding anything gun related, anything camping, anything fitness, any clothing etc etc. I was like: Ok, I'll buy a soda then cause nothings left!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

X-Bows can use the 30% coupon, when you buy something they give you a 10% off on ammo for a later date.

A Barnett Wildcat found it's way home Monday, along with 6 boxes of Blazer, the big boxes.


----------

